# Anyone had FET with one egg?



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

now my DD is here, sweet as she is, we have opportunity to use second egg, but they only recommend FET if you have more than one. I have 1 left, not sure what to do, it would be alot to lose if it doesnt work, what makes it also hard is that we probably couldn't afford it but could get the moneny together if we tried. 

anyone else had slim chance and it working, would love to hear your stories, and others too!

Seqqy
xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one embryo! And I am taking a chance on it! I have felt how your feeling now. But I have got my head round it now and am putting my faith in my little frostie. Afterall clinic's don't freeze anything that isn't worth freezing! It may just be that we are saving the best till last!


----------



## becks99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi There

I to am in the same boat as I have only one frostie, I'm finding it a bit difficult to be positive about this one but I keep telling myself that this is the only embryo that was good enough to freeze in any of my treatments so am hoping it's a good one.

Good Luck everyone
Becky x


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

thanks ladies. I think its always a tough decision and I think I know what to do.

Becks I hope you get your chance now and lollipops I wish you the very best of luck too. It seems that we all end up with that fateful decision to make, fingers crossed and lets dive in 

XXXXX


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello 
Im an IVI lady just returned from Barcelona after having made the difficult decision of having just a single frozen egg transfer rather than two which obviously halves your chances. I put a post a couple of weeks ago saying that I just did not know what to do as I really didn't want to take the chance of having twins but didn't want to spend so much money putting in just one egg.

Anyway my blood test is tomorrow but I tried a pee test today and its positive. I'm completely shocked as to be honest I had no symptons and thought the odds were against me.

I just want to share this with the board even though no one really knows me because the odds weren't so bad and it might give some hope to others if they are thinking about single egg transfer.

However let me just also say that when I told the clinic that I only wanted a SET a few days before transfer they did offer to do a blast as I only had one egg to play with and I didn't take up the offer as my research on the internet indicated different points of view on the 3-5 blasts which were rather interesting.

I decided not to go ahead with the blasts and I got a positive result which also means that if I had gone ahead with the blasts I would have thought it was that which made the implantation happen. So it's good to know that it could have gone either way and that just because a dr suggests something it is not always conclusive to the result.

It is early days yet and I'm hoping for another IVI miracle like my last with my two year old boy. 
I wish you all the very best ladies








Report to moderator







86.144.79.139


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Seqqy i think we were in touch on our last cycles! My miracle daughter Anya arrived on the 9/01/11 and she was the result of a single embryo that was frozen. I still cant believe she survived the thaw! We are truely blessed!
Congratulations on your daughter by the way.
Good luck in your decision.


Oliviax


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

I had put back a single embryo due to having a weak cervix. I found out today that I'm pregnant. If a embryo is strong enough to survive the thaw then it is indeed a fighter so believe in it. 
So glad I stuck by mine. 

Good luck

Jodie xxx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Hi Olivia - yes I think we were! Great to here your news, you deserve it! 

Odette - thank you for your post, its great to hear you have a positive result and as you said, against the odds. These little miracles turn heads dont they 

And Jodie - that is great news! Congratulations!

I wish all of you the best of luck!

I wanted to update my news - I have decided to store the remaining egg for another year. I spoke to DH about it and he was open to any decision, most of all he said he didnt mind donating to another couple but the clinic we are at dont allow it unless you have 3  embies. I said that I would prefer to store, and give us time in case we have a natural conception, I wouldnt say we are trying but we are atleast trying to enjoy ourselves IYKWIM. So if nothing happens we can try next year. 

I was unsure about what to do before becuase we dont have enough finances for another procedure but I spoke to my (wonderful) mum and she said that should support us which is fantastic (and I think she wants more grandchildren!) So i'm feeling positive today and much happier now I know what we will do .

Again, thanks for your replies, its great to hear your stories. Best of luck to each of you XX


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi everyone.

its SO nice to hear some success stories!  i dont know why i didnt search for threads like this before!!

After a bad batch of 21 eggs from my current ISCI cycle, my clinic decided it best to transfer my one and only frostie from my 2nd cycle.  it was the only one that was good enough to freeze.  i had it transferred on Tuesday.  I was so worried that it wouldnt survive the thaw, and it was our last chance.  But it did!    It was a 5 day blastocyst when frozen, but after the thaw the quality reduced.  I was told this was normal, but it was still an average embryo.  I instantly felt negative about my little bean, but am trying hard to believe that he could be the one to change our lives!  Fingers crossed anyway.

I have one week left to go of my 2 week wait - its the slowest time of my life thats for sure!  

Did anyone else who had success from their FET have a lower grade embryo after the thaw?

Thanks again for your positive stories!  I hope i can add to them! 
Wicks xxxxxx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

It's always good to hear positive stories. 

I am on my 2ww, following a FET. We had 2 3day frozen embies. Sadly only one survived the thaw and the one that made it was downgraded to grade 3 (from grade 1) so not feeling confident   . Like Wicks would like to know if others have gone on to have BFP in similar situations.

ML


----------



## jenjenmur (May 20, 2011)

hi girls first time on here thinking of going to reprofit clinic for egg donation as both my beau and me have fertility probs had 2 ivf treatments that failed am 43yrs .Does anyone know how it works drugs; procedure and cost ?? JENJENMUR


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

hi marylou - hang in there hun  we can go through it together!!    whens your testing date??  that one little embie could be THE one!!  lets hold on to that thought for now anyway!  ive got 5 days to go until OTD and am itching to test.  like you, ive not been hugely hopeful but trying to keep my spirits up, after reading a few successes.  chin up hun! xx

hi jenjenmur - im afraid i dont know anything about egg donation or how it works/cost etc.  im sure if you started a new thread or searched for 'egg donars' then there would be people who are going through a similar experience to you and they'll know LOTS about it!  Good luck with your journey! xx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi Wicks

Thanks for your reply. I haven't got quite as long to wait I will be testing mid week   . Still not holding out much hope here. I know this sounds pessamistic (sp?), which is unlike me. I am lucky enough to have a beautiful DS (from ICSI) but would dearly love a little sibling. So here's hoping for the both of us    

Hi jenjenmur - I would second Wicks's advice.

ML


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say good luck Mary-Lou   

wicks - be patient and also lots of hugs and good luck!


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

marylou - not holding out much hope at all today.  had browny/cream discharge when i wiped this morning so think AF is on her way.  too late for implantation bleeding.  pee stick showed nothing at all this morning (as i thought id put my mind at rest) so think its almost game over for us.  will of course try again on thursday but think AF will be full steam head by then   how are you feeling??

love and luck to all
wicks xxxxx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

wicks I'm sorry to hear this, hope you hold yourself up these next few days . Big hug


----------

